# John Deere 530 Baler twine rapping issue



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

I have an older JD 530 round baler and have used this baler for the last 6 years. The issue is that the twine rap on the left side of the bale (when facing the rear of the baler) is so close to the edge that it often falls of when transporting. The right side is perfect

This baler is equipped with dual twiners and it appears the add on is long to this side but perfect on the right side.

Long enough that often the twine does not cut from this twine rod in the knife when finishing a bale.

I see no real ability to adjust this so I am thinking about cutting 1/2 inch or more off the end of the twiner rod in question, which should keep the twine back on the bale farther.

Will this work or am I missing something here?


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I am not sure on a 530 but on the 535 and up there is a guide on each side where you can set how far from the edge you want to make it. A L rod. Sounds like you might have lost the left guide.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Just looked up jdparts.com.

10

AE42677

GUIDE

AR

X

X

(1 USED ON L.H., 430) (2 USED, 530)

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt?search=model&model=530


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The left side adjuster was on option the JD 448 here. So may not have had one and one twin arm could just be out of adjustment.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

My 530 has a guide on each side. Does/ did yours, or chance it came off?

The "twin tie addition" on mine looks like a short piece of bent pipe welded on the original. If I remember right, at the sides of the bale they are pretty close to the same track, but 1 might be a little closer to the end on one side of the bale, and the other string would be closer to the other end. You might could bend that end a little closer on that side? Really hard for me to know without looking at it.

Good luck!!


----------



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks to all. I do have an L adjustment rod on each side but it appears to be damaged. I went to JD store and they do not have this part it is a customer make as order. I am going to cut a half inch of this longer rod. I will post next week how it worked.


----------



## nitefarmer (Jun 24, 2013)

Had the same problem. The twine standoff is either bent or broken. Tie a bale and stop the pto just before it cuts the string and then bend the standoff back to where it needs to be. If its broke, you will have to take the two bolts out and repair it. If you have not already cut your tube, don't, as this is not the problem and will cause problems with getting the twine to start on the bale.


----------

